# Suzuki 20hp Tiller Extension



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

check out carbon marine. I also saw on another thread on here a guy built a boat and had an aluminum baseball bat.


----------



## Daniel Carey (Sep 24, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> check out carbon marine. I also saw on another thread on here a guy built a boat and had an aluminum baseball bat.


I did come across carbine marine, I did a search when I first got to this site. Rather expensive, I would justify it I ran with and extension on all the time. I'm in my 60's and I don't run the boat standing unless have to.


----------



## Preston904 (Sep 9, 2016)

Im genuinely interested in this as well, I want to put a jackplate on mine but I need to find a good tiller extension first and the carbon marine is the best I have found so far but would like something less than 200 if I could find it.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

I've run a Suzuki df 20hp on my towee for a while. If your priorities are easy on/of (as in, 1-3 seconds) so you can stand up and get a better viewpoint, and only for short time periods, the best I've found is pvc. 1.5" schedule 40 pvc will snug very nicely onto the end (last 2") of the handle, which is tapered. I used sandpaper to abrade the inside of the pvc a little, and spray painted the outside. I've used this handle for 3 years without any issues, and it costs virtually nothing. Slip it on when you want to stand, pull it off and sit back down. Also useful for loading the skiff on a trailer. 

On my newer towee I'll be figuring something different out, as I extended the rear deck and need an extended tiller no matter what. I'm leaning towards either carbon marine or custom making one.


----------



## Daniel Carey (Sep 24, 2016)

Edfish said:


> I've run a Suzuki df 20hp on my towee for a while. If your priorities are easy on/of (as in, 1-3 seconds) so you can stand up and get a better viewpoint, and only for short time periods, the best I've found is pvc. 1.5" schedule 40 pvc will snug very nicely onto the end (last 2") of the handle, which is tapered. I used sandpaper to abrade the inside of the pvc a little, and spray painted the outside. I've used this handle for 3 years without any issues, and it costs virtually nothing. Slip it on when you want to stand, pull it off and sit back down. Also useful for loading the skiff on a trailer.
> 
> On my newer towee I'll be figuring something different out, as I extended the rear deck and need an extended tiller no matter what. I'm leaning towards either carbon marine or custom making one.


Thanks, I will give that a shot. By the way, any opinions on how the towee handles in chop? I'm thinking of putting it into some bigger water, I've only run it on rivers for the past 3 years.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Daniel Carey said:


> Thanks, I will give that a shot. By the way, any opinions on how the towee handles in chop? I'm thinking of putting it into some bigger water, I've only run it on rivers for the past 3 years.


Obviously "chop", "handling well" and "bigger water" are pretty relative, subjective terms. I can say I fish mine almost exclusively in the Gulf off the Big Bend of Florida. I fish back creeks to nearshore rocks out a few miles. The sides are high enough that it's not very wet, and the bow is sharp enough that it cuts small-moderate chop (true 6"-12") easily at close to full speed. In larger water (12-24" trough to peak wave height), you'll want to slow down, as the boat is light and it gets bouncy. However, I have never experienced bow steer in mine, which is nice, and I have never speared a wave/wake, which is also good. If you're considering taking a small boat in large, unprotected water where unexpected things might happen (storms?), I think it's important to consider where water will go if you do take a wave, and how quickly you can get it out while controlling your vessel.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Daniel Carey said:


> Recently moved from a Tohotsu 9.8hp to a Suzuki 20hp, it was a great choice. Running this on a Towee skiff. The problem I am having, the Davis Instruments tiller extension that I used on the Tohotsu will not fit onto the new Suzuki tiller handle. It is too snug and I do not want to put a PVC built one on the tiller either. I don't run with the tiller extension on, I only temporarily pop the tiller on to pick thru rocks on an occasional basis then take it off. Does anyone have a recommendation for a manufactured tiller that will fit the handle of a Suzuki that measures around 2.5". Thanks.


I had the same issue, recently purchasing a new 20 hp Merc, and also liked the look of the Carbon Marine, but didn't want to spend the money. I found a Minn kota tiller extension at Walmart for $30.00 that has an inside diameter of 1 7/8" and a knob to tighten. The handle tended to loosen while turning so I decided on the length I felt most comfortable with and put a stainless self tapping screw to keep it from turning and it's worked great for me.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Anytide makes a tiller extension that is reasonably priced. He is one of the moderators, so you'll probably recognize the name. His site is http://shallowwatersolutions.com/ and the product is the TUFF-Tiller. It is meant to install and leave on. I'd recommend sitting on a cooler further forward rather than taking any tiller extension on and off. You'll have more problems with loose connection and wear of the parts or you might settle for some lightweight piece of junk because its connection is easier to work with. 
Nate


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I have owned 3 tiller extensions and currently own a carbon marine on a 20hp merc. I wish I had purchased it sooner.


----------

